# Mac OS Server ou NAS ?



## Raikstorm (29 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si des personnes sur ce forum utilise Mac OS X server.
Mon utilisation serait plus axé professionnel avec une gestion de boite mail, calendrier, sauvegarde et partage de fichier en local ou depuis l'extérieur.
A choisir entre un NAS de type Synology ou un Mac mini équipe de Mac OS X Server que conseillerais vous ? en sachant que tout mes appareils sont "Apple" (mac, iPad et iPhone)
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## omni (29 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelques semaines je me suis posé la même question. Au sein d'une petite collectivité de 3 à 4 ordinateurs (Mac pour l'instant ) je me demandais si l'installation d'un Mac Mini serveur pourrait être intéressant. Mon besoin premier ? Travailler sur les mêmes dossiers fichiers. Donc un serveur de fichiers. 
J'ai finalement opté pour un NAS Synologie dont la mise en œuvre est d'une simplicité extraordinaire. Je me sert d'un ordinateur uniquement en terme de bureautique, donc mes connaissances en informatique sont nulles. Et j'ai pourtant réussi à installer le NAS et toute l'équipe a accès aux mêmes dossiers / fichiers. 
C'est juste un retour d'expérience.


----------



## KevinTran (29 Janvier 2017)

J'utilise un mac mini server et un nas synology. Le mac mini me sert uniquement de serveur Time Machine car je le possédais déjà et l'ai recyclé en mettant OS X server dessus.
À l'usage le Synology est beaucoup plus pratique et utilisé chez moi


----------



## Raikstorm (29 Janvier 2017)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses... c'est déjà un bon point de savoir la simplicité d'installation et d'usage, mais je pense me tourner vers un NAS synology.
Se qui serait chouette c'est que Macg fasse un comparatifs des deux


----------



## poco (3 Février 2017)

Pour t'apporter un peu plus de renseignement à rebours, j'ai sur un groupe de 10 personnes j'avais fait le choix d'un Mac Mini avec OS X Server.

Je me suis aperçu que c'était une usine à gaz pour finalement des besoins somme toute proche des tiens (partage de fichiers, groupes de travail…). En plus l'appli Server avait pas mal de bugs.

J'ai ensuite migré sur OS X (Sierra) tout court avec des comptes "Partage uniquement". On va dire que çà fonctionne mais les autorisations sont à revoir toutes les 2 semaines à peu près... Je n'avais jamais eu autant de soucis avec OS X auparavant. Le système de fichier semble être "fragile" au niveu des partages.

Je vais me diriger vers un NAS, ras-le-bol de devoir faire la nounou pour le Mac mini


----------



## Raikstorm (4 Février 2017)

Je te remercie pour ton retour d'expérience, j'ai constaté que tu n'était pas le seul a avoir ce genre de soucis... je compte également me tourner vers un NAS


----------



## swake29 (4 Février 2017)

Pour ma part Mac mini Server 10.6 avec toutes les mises à jours de faite et aucun problème de droit sur les fichiers.
Utilisations: streaming, partages de fichiers, sauvegardes TM, Monitoring, etc ...
Vous parlez d'un déploiement dans un milieu professionnel et votre priorité est la simplicité


----------



## Raikstorm (4 Février 2017)

Cest justement le but... moins on perd de temps dans la maintenance au plus cest bénéfique pour la société


----------



## swake29 (4 Février 2017)

Je ne parle pas de maintenance mais de déploiement, ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose 
Ce genre de matériel est parfait en milieu privé car Plug&Play (trop justement...).
Ce genre de matériel dans un milieu pro c'est du pain béni pour les hacker en herbe à moins d'avoir un administrateur réseau digne de ce nom qui aura blinder le Firewall et le routeur en amont


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2017)

Du peu que j'en ai lu, un serveur de messagerie est non seulement ce qui demande le plus de ressources, mais aussi le plus de maintenance , surtout comme le dis swake29, la gestion du Firewall, Spamassassin etc ..

Alors avec en pus du partage de fichier depuis l'extérieur, mieux vaut savoir ce qu'on fait.
_
De plus, Synology "marque chérie des Mac's user" est LA marque la plus ciblée au niveau des virus, le nombre des NAS syno qui ont été plombés ces 2 dernières années est juste incroyable (j'ai cru à un Hoax au début mais non ), et là personne vient sur le forum pour dire "vous savez le Super NAS que j'ai payé 800 euros , ben tout est crypté et je dois contacter des mecs pour payer en Bitcoins"._
Le serveur de messagerie est juste la pire des porte d'entrée pour choper ce genre de Ransomwares, même avec un bon administrateur, il suffit d'un usager un peu Naif et Bim ... (vécue la ou je travail)

Quoi qu'on en dise, Gmail ou d'autres fournissent un environnement plus que sécurisé et mieux vaut y penser a deux fois avant de se passer de leur services / technologie et maintenance.

_Si tu met en place un serveur de messagerie a but didactique, chez toi, pour t'amuser, Fonce, si c'est pour du pro, faut vraiment maitriser, et au vue de ta question sur le forum, j'ai comme un doute même si t'en sais peut être déjà 10X plus que moi. _

Je reste attentif a ton fil, c'est super intéressant, l'idée que je me fais de tout ça est peut être fausse car c'est uniquement ce que j'en ai lu, ou ce d'autres ont vécus, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas tenté l’expérience. (a tord ?)


----------



## Raikstorm (5 Février 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je te remercie pour ton post et l'attention prêté mais je dois l'avoué mes connaissance en sécurité informatique sont limité mais forte heureusement j'ai un ami qui est calé dans ce domaine ( master en informatique) et il m'a déjà parler de ces problèmes avec le NAS...
C'est pour ça que je voulais opte pour un Mac mini avec os x server... je me suis dit qu'avec un anti virus muni d'une protection contre les Ransomwares (style Bitdefender que j'utilise depuis 5 ans et jamais eu de soucis) et un petit cocktail niveau sécurité de mon amis..
mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le consulter car il est en vacance et je ne voudrait pas le déranger


----------



## swake29 (5 Février 2017)

Ce que je trouve aberrant mais je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas Raikstorm car tu ne nous à pas d'écrit ton infrastructure réseau c'est le nombre de TPE qui utilise la Box de leur FAI comme point d'entrée de leur réseau, autrement dire une passoir [emoji853]


----------



## Raikstorm (5 Février 2017)

Oui je le comprend bien
Actuellement mon point d'entrée est mon AirPort Extreme wifi ac. J'ai justement fait ce changement a cause des problèmes de sécurité qui touche les boxs


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2017)

En fait ce qui est flippant c'est que tout ce qui touche aux communications dans une entreprise représente les yeux et les oreilles de celle ci. En cas de pépin, c'est comme bander les yeux et enlever le volant d'un conducteur 
Tout ça va reposer sur tes épaules ....

C'est quoi ta boite ? vous êtes combien ? Vous avez quoi comme matériel ?


----------



## swake29 (5 Février 2017)

AirPort Extreme wifi ac


----------



## Raikstorm (5 Février 2017)

Un bureau d'études et on est 4 actuellement il y a 4 mac mais il se peut que deux pc sur windows entre dans le boite



swake29 a dit:


> AirPort Extreme wifi ac


 cela veut dire qu'en terme de sécurité elle est aussi nul qu'une box ?


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2017)

swake29 a dit:


> AirPort Extreme wifi ac



C'est pas bien ? je crois que c'est ce que j'ai 
mais j'utilise pas le wifi


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2017)

Raikstorm a dit:


> Un bureau d'études et on est 4 actuellement il y a 4 mac mais il se peut que deux pc sur windows entre dans le boite
> 
> cela veut dire qu'en terme de sécurité elle est aussi nul qu'une box ?



4 personnes, c'est cool.
Peut être pourrais tu déjà faire entrer un NAS avec quelques services simples et tu verras au fur et à mesure que tu te formes ?


----------



## swake29 (5 Février 2017)

kaos a dit:


> C'est pas bien ? je crois que c'est ce que j'ai
> mais j'utilise pas le wifi



J'ai pas dit que ce n'était pas bien, Apple fait du bon matos, le jour qui feront des slips j'en porterais [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Ce que je sous entend c'est que c'est du Plug & Play et fait pour Mr Pichon qui y connais que dalle en admin réseau, tout comme les Box de nos ISP. Donc du materiel qui n'a rien à faire dans une infrastructure où des données confidentiels sont à protéger.

Avant même de penser à partager ou à extérioriser quoique ce soit il faut commencer par le début [emoji6]


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2017)

@swake29
Ok mais on es hors sujet là, remettre en question la sécurité du matériel c'est une chose, encore faut il s'appuyer sur du concret et faut amener une alternative, une proposition, car ça va pas résoudre ça demande.

Je suis pas sur que la matériel soit réellement si vulnérable que ça, c'est plutôt l*es services activés* sans maitrise qui deviennent des vulnérabilités.

@Raikstorm 
Je vais pour une fois conseiller Synology.
C'est une interface (DSM) très utilisée, il te sera facile de trouver de l'aide et des tutoriels et diverses documentations.

https://www.adrienfuret.fr/2016/03/16/serveur-mail-synology/

https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/know...n/How_to_make_your_Synology_NAS_a_mail_server


Moi je te conseillerais un NAS 4 baies / genre un 416 ou 416J / a voir avec ton budget.
Tu peux commencer avec 1 seul disque et ajouter au fur et a mesure.

L'avantage du 416 par rapport au 416J c'est qu'on peut ajouter ou remplacer un disque a chaud sans éteindre la machine.

_Un NAS au boulot ça veut dire un onduleur, regarde particulièrement la fonction UPS qui permet de câbler le NAS à l'onduleur en USB ou avec un câble propriétaire afin que les deux communiquent , en cas de coupure, le NAS recevra l'ordre au bout de X temps de s'éteindre. 

Quel est ton budget ? 
Tu en penses quoi ? _


----------



## Raikstorm (5 Février 2017)

Je vous remercies pour vos réponses, pour un NAS je ne voulais pas dépasser les 500 euros, et j'avais trouver le DS216+ mais il est seulement deux baies..
sinon j'aurais pu avoir un Mac mini 2014 (pour 350 euros) muni d'un i5 2,6GHz, 8Go de RAM et de 256Go de stockage flash, ou j'allais raccorder un stockage externe
De la viens mon hésitation car le DS216+ est au même tarif

J'avais un penchant pour le Mac mini en me disant que je reste dans l'univers apple et la simplicité de configuration (pour le coté server)
Mais en consultant les sites que tu a partager, les NAS synology sont également très simple a configurer, et pour 50 euros de plus je gagnes deux baies le choix et vite fait dans ce cas la. Et d'après plusieurs poste j'ai été convaincu par le synology donc je pense prendre celui que tu ma conseillé. Un grand merci pour ton aide en tout cas 

@swake29 

Que conseilles tu pour optimiser la sécurité ? un article ou des conseils ? 
je te remercie


----------



## kaos (6 Février 2017)

Raikstorm a dit:


> Je vous remercies pour vos réponses, pour un NAS je ne voulais pas dépasser les 500 euros, et j'avais trouver le DS216+ mais il est seulement deux baies..
> sinon j'aurais pu avoir un Mac mini 2014 (pour 350 euros) muni d'un i5 2,6GHz, 8Go de RAM et de 256Go de stockage flash, ou j'allais raccorder un stockage externe
> De la viens mon hésitation car le DS216+ est au même tarif
> 
> ...




Rester dans l'univers Mac n'a aucune importance puisqu'on est dans un contexte réseau / tu pourrais tout aussi bien prendre un Pc avec une distribution Débian, ça serait d’ailleurs bien mieux mais bon ... convaincre un utilisateur OSX d'utiliser un PC, j'ai ni le temps ni les arguments, bien qu'un PC soit l'ultime copain d'un Mac en réseau.

L'avantage d'un NAS 4 baies, c'est que tu pourras profiter du Raid 5, soit N'importe quel HD qui tombe pourra être remplacé sans rien perdre et sans rien éteindre ni rien configuré.
Ton Mac Mini lui demandera des HD externes et tu n'auras aucune redondance (sécurité HD)

_C'est une erreur de comparer un Mac mini avec ce qu'il propose de Specs à un NAS peut importe la marque. 
Les NAS ont un Hardware parfaitement optimisé / même comparaison envers un Pc et un mac, genre quand on essaye d'expliquer à un Pc'iste que le Mac ayant un Processeur de 2ghtz peut être plus puissant qu'un PC avec 3.5ghtz (je raccourci mais tu comprends l'idée ? )_

Qu'en dis ton amis calé en informatique ?

Une autre solution et pas des moindres serait de prendre/monter un PC "évolutif" avec une distrib NAS (Nas4Free, Open Media vault ou peut etre Xpénology (Synology sur PC) bien plus facile qu'on le croit.

_Personnellement depuis que je suis passé sous Mac pour la vie de tout les jours, je reconnais que le meilleur copain du Mac pour certaines taches ( téléchargements / réseau / serveur ) c'est le PC ... encore faut il lui donner la place qui lui conviens, ni plus ni moins.
_
Sinon, le D216J me parait un tres bon choix..
4 baies + processeur 2 cœur de 1.2ghtz + 512 DDR3 pour moins de 300 euros, ça me semble plus que correct.
Et avec moins de 10 utilisateurs, tu risques pas de le brusquer


----------



## Raikstorm (6 Février 2017)

Me convaincre pour le monde pc n'est pas très compliqué Je suis nouveau dans le monde mac. 
Oui oui je comprend totalement. 
Mais que conseille tu du coup ? Acheter un NAS ou monter un pc ? 
(Mon amis et en vacances je n'ai pas encore su le contacter à ce sujet)


----------



## Daffy44 (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Petite pierre à l'édifice présent.
NAS = c'est fait pour ça, les maj garantissent le suivi ;de ce côté syno est
plus rapide en  Correction de sécurité qu'Apple);
Services et logiciels adaptés aussi _ sauvegardes, réseau, cloud perso, travail collaboratif...la liste est longue
Consommation électrique aussi moindre 
Quant au coût ... 

Bien le choisir selon les services qui vont être mis dessus.
À minima (pour moi)  4 disques en 416 ou idem en 912+ si besoin de puissance pour plus de services - 300 versus 600 €

Si modèle 2 disques privilégier  les modèles à processeur Intel.


----------



## Raikstorm (6 Février 2017)

Super ! Je prend note de tes conseils ! 
Un grand merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2017)

Les deux ont leurs avantages et inconvénient. Coté serveurs OS X te permettra d'avoir beaucoup plus de services ou applications serveurs qu'un NAS Synology. Par contre ça demande un peu plus de travail.

Et pensez aussi à la sécurité, à la fois ce qui protège votre stockage de l'extérieur et de l'intérieur (comptes utilisateurs avec des droits bien dosés). De plus il y a quand même nettement plus de chance que des hackers connaissent les faiblesses de Synology que celle d'OS X ...


----------



## Raikstorm (6 Février 2017)

Mais si vous avez des conseils ou articles concernant la sécurité réseau je suis preneur


----------



## kaos (6 Février 2017)

Tu vas devoir faire un plan de ton réseau, à la fois matériel et humain avec tous les comptes et mot de passes.
Penche toi rapidement sur les compte et groupes utilisateurs, c'est ça la sécurité 

Ex: un Groupe compta avec x Comptes utilisateurs. ils auront accès à ça et ça mais pas ça .

Moi je m'étais aider de crayons de couleurs enfants, c'est bête mais ça marche bien 

Tous les NAS ont une partie Firewall et un antivirus résident bien pratique justement pour les boites mails.

_Il est cool le NAS que tu à commandé, c'est un,e beau bébé.

j'ai commencé à lire ça https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/know...to_add_extra_security_to_your_Synology_NAS#t4_


----------



## Daffy44 (7 Février 2017)

Concernant les failles....
Je ne suis pas sûr que celles de synology soient ni plus connues et moins sûres que celles d'Apple. En tout cas par plusieurs fois synology s'est montré bien plus prompt à corriger qu'Apple...

Une chose est sûre : rien n'est sûre justement ! 

Bon courage 

Bien respecter la constitution d'une matrice 
Dossiers partages - groupes concernés - modalités (j'y accède / pas, je lis/ j'écris) - puis utilisateurs raccroches à un groupe qui hérite se faisant des droits du groupe.


----------



## Daffy44 (7 Février 2017)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Concernant les failles....
> Je ne suis pas sûr que celles de synology soient ni plus connues et moins sûres que celles d'Apple. En tout cas par plusieurs fois synology s'est montré bien plus prompt à corriger qu'Apple...
> 
> Une chose est sûre : rien n'est sûre justement !
> ...


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2017)

Les failles sur un OS peu répandu ne sont pas exploitées. C'est pour ça que je ne risque rien avec webOS !!!


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Cela fait 4ans que j'ai un NAS SYNOLOGY qui est accessible depuis n'importe où (il est connecté à internet). Et je ne me suis jamais fait piraté. 

En plus tu peux regarder tous les app qui il y a sur le Store d'Apple. Tu en as pour iPad, iPhone et même là watch.


----------



## swake29 (7 Février 2017)

@Raphaël_RG un pirate digne de ce nom fera en sorte justement de ne laisser aucune trace derrière lui (fichier log, etc..) pour justement entendre dire des personnes comme toi: "Cela fait 5 ans et je me suis jamais fait pirater". Il y a des millions de botnet dans le monde et les personnes ne le savent même pas 

@Raikstorm commence par nous faire un schéma structurel de ton réseau


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

@swake29 tu as sûrement raison. 
En tous cas je n'ai jamais relevé de fichier perdu ou autre. 
Pour pour pirater un NAS synology il faut connaître l'URL de la plateforme. Et comme elle n'est pas recensé dans Google et il n'y aucune métadonnées qui indique son URL. Les cas sont bcp plus maigre d'un piratage.


----------



## swake29 (7 Février 2017)

@Raphaël_RG son but n'est pas de passé des heures à cracker le mdp de ton routeur, détruire tes fichiers n'a aucun intérêt car dans ce cas son intrusion ne passerait pas inaperçu à tes yeux. Il fera une simple "copie" de tes fichiers, tu ne t'apercevra donc pas de son intrusion et tu n'aura donc pas ton Login/Pass à modifiée, il pourra donc revenir quand il voudra sans effort. Comprend tu ce que je veux te dire ? 
Sans entrer dans le détail, on ce moque le l'url de ton NAS. Pour qu'il soit accessible depuis l'extérieur, tu as activé des "services" qui eux même on ouvert des ports (première faille exploitable) sur ton routeur. Ensuite il existe de multiple façon pour connaitre ton ip et pas besoin de google pour sa, un scanner d'ip sera un bon début 
C'est en raisonnant comme tu le fait que tu est le plus vulnérable car tu ne cherche pas à te protéger ....


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

@swake29. Effectivement je vois ce que tu veux dire. 
Un copier coller sur son disque dur est visible au niveau de ma bande passante, non? Et un gros trafic est visible rapidement. 

Et comment veux tu que je me protège ?


----------



## swake29 (7 Février 2017)

Le traffic est visible, oui, mais tu passe ton temps 24h/24 le nez sur les courbes de ton NAS et à éplucher tes logs toi? Je dois pas trop me tromper en répondant que non 
En arrivant sur ton réseau il sera au même titre que toi, donc root et pourra faire ce que bon lui semble pour ne pas laisse de trace.
La première chose à faire c'est d'avoir un solide Login/Pass et le changer fréquemment. Et avoir autre chose que les passoires que nous fournissent nos ISP.
Au passage désoler de "polluer" le sujet de Raikstorm


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

@swake29 donc avec un MDP générées par un gestionnaire de MDP comme 1Password Avec plus de 50 caractères cela devrais le faire


----------



## swake29 (7 Février 2017)

Tout à fait, après la meilleur solution pour ce sécuriser c'est de ce mettre à la place du "pirate" donc d'essayer de pénétrer ton propre système. Essaye déjà avec un scanner de port/ip sa te donnera déjà une idée de ce que tu expose sur le net.


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

@swake 29 peux-tu me conseillé il scanner de port/ip car je n'en connais pas.


----------



## Raikstorm (7 Février 2017)

Salut et désoler de l'absence, que penser d'ouvrir une sujet de discussion ou on pourrait partager et en apprendre plus sur la sécurité réseau ?


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Raikstorm a dit:


> Salut et désoler de l'absence, que penser d'ouvrir une sujet de discussion ou on pourrait partager et en apprendre plus sur la sécurité réseau ?



Excellentes idées !


----------



## JohnBob (14 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Ce sujet ouvert ici concerne potentiellement beaucoup de monde, moi y compris !
Mon constat: la gestion des droits sous macOs est devenue une vraie calamité : on a beau dans la fenêtre 'information" et dans les préférences "partage de fichier" attribuer les droits à chaque utilisateur / groupe et les propager dans toute l'arborescence, macOs (depuis Mountain Lion, de ce que j'ai constaté) d'en fait qu'à sa tête et on est régulièrement obligé de rappliquer les droits...
J'ai beaucoup de données à partager à la maison (si, si... à la maison !), albums photos en particulier, entre plusieurs utilisateurs depuis plusieurs machines en réseau (filaire bien sûr, mais wifi possible).
J'ai opté pour un NAS Synology DS1515+ (je me suis fait plaisir !), avec 5 disques WD RED achetés en 2 fois pour avoir 2 lots de fabrication différents et minimiser le risque de voir les disques tomber en panne en cascade sans avoir eu le temps de les changer.
L'installation du NAS est simple, la configuration se fait assez facilement pour un néophyte. Pour aller plus loin, l'aide en ligne est très bien faite. Des outils d'analyse de sécurité sont intégrés et simple d'utilisation.
La gestion des utilisateurs et des droits d'accès: un vrai bonheur comparé à macOs !! Et en plus ça marche, on est pas obligé d'y revenir sans cesse !
Du coup le NAS "se fait oublier", il est là, on peut compter sur lui et on ne se pose pas de question... un vrai bonheur quoi..
Et de ce fait, je me pose toujours la question de l'intérêt de macOs Server...


----------



## poco (14 Mars 2017)

JohnBob a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Ce sujet ouvert ici concerne potentiellement beaucoup de monde, moi y compris !
> Mon constat: la gestion des droits sous macOs est devenue une vraie calamité : on a beau dans la fenêtre 'information" et dans les préférences "partage de fichier" attribuer les droits à chaque utilisateur / groupe et les propager dans toute l'arborescence, macOs (depuis Mountain Lion, de ce que j'ai constaté) d'en fait qu'à sa tête et on est régulièrement obligé de rappliquer les droits...



Tu me rassures, je ne suis pas le seul qui ait constaté celà.


----------



## Tournicoti (14 Mars 2017)

Je suis plutôt néophyte en la matière mais au passage, attention à prendre un NAS vraiment dimensionné au partage de fichiers (les modèles j de Syno ne sont pas conseillés). N'oublie pas que vous serez plusieurs à vous connecter dessus, il ne faut pas que ça rame à mort dès qu'il y a 2 ou 3 utilisateurs en même temps.


----------



## Bcpst (14 Mars 2017)

Pour ma part, je suis passé au tout numérique. Tous mes documents, relevés, etc... sont stockés en pdf.
Malheureusement, spotlight ne fonctionne pas sur les NAS de manière native, c'était donc éliminatoire.

J'ai donc opté pour un hackintosh (HP Elite 8200) sous OS X server qui a pleins d'emplacements remplis avec des SSDs/HDs.
La configuration est un peu fastidieuse, mais une fois que c'est fait, il n'y a plus rien a touché.
Le CPU (Core i5) est assez puissant pour faire tourner plusieurs VMs customs ou de bitnami.

Apres 2 ans d'utilisation, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu le moindre KP ou plantage. Spotlight en réseau fonctionne super bien, les accès disques sont super réactifs bien qu'une certaine latence se fait sentir sous Lightroom comparé à un SSD local. Je compte passer au 10GB quand les cartes PCI/switches seront moins cheres.

J'ai payé mon ordi 250 CAD, il venait avec une carte raid, j'ai récupérer de la mémoire par ci par la. L'investissement n'est donc pas énorme.


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Sur un synology, l'indexation fonctionne sur un dossier partagé en clair Spotlight est opérationnel avec les NAS synology.


----------



## trouspinette (18 Mars 2017)

Raikstorm a dit:


> Salut et désoler de l'absence, que penser d'ouvrir une sujet de discussion ou on pourrait partager et en apprendre plus sur la sécurité réseau ?



Commence par lire cette excellente base : http://irp.nain-t.net/doku.php


----------



## Bcpst (19 Mars 2017)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur un synology, l'indexation fonctionne sur un dossier partagé en clair Spotlight est opérationnel avec les NAS synology.


Je pense que ce n'est pas de l'indexation incrémentale et centralisée. On perd les avantages de spotlight.


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2017)

Puisque là sécurité à été abordée dans ce fil, je me permet de partager un très bon tutoriels pour sécurisé son NAS (mais sa parle de sécurité réseau en général) et quelques précautions d'usages qui sont ici évoquées pour l'OS synology mais il n'est pas difficile de les répercuter sur d'autres appareils.

http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/topic/54453-tuto-sécuriser-les-accès-à-son-nas/
Merci à *Fenrir *pour son travail

_PS:j'ai beaucoup aimé la feinte de brider le compte admin en interdisant l'accés a certaines app et en bridant la vitesse de débit au minimum  _


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2017)

Utilisez vous des icônes particuliers pour votre NAS ? si oui la source SVP ?
Ceux que j'ai trouvés ne sont pas super super et je me vois contrains d'utiliser des icônes de différentes couleurs destinés aux HDD.

Avec 4 Nas actifs actuellement, il arrive que les icônes jouent un rôle important sur mon bureau

Je déteste cet icône bleu avec des silhouettes qui se tiennent la main


----------



## lineakd (31 Mars 2017)

@kaos, j'ai pris l'habitude de donner des noms à toute appareil connecté à mon réseau ainsi qu'à mes périphériques.


----------



## kaos (1 Avril 2017)

J'ai pas encore trouvé la bonne recette, ton idée n'est pas idiote , parce que dans mon Finder ça donne :
DS320,RN104,DS614 & N54L  et il m'est déjà arrivé de me tromper 
Mes dossiers de partages ont effectivement des noms évocateurs mais j'ai encore du travail ...


----------

